# Casting Clinic - 9am Saturday 6/15 Miraflores park



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Casting from a sitting position in a kayak - is going to be our focus for this clinic.

So, what is the problem?
1. Body movements restricted 
2. Hauling akward
3. Loss of height

So, what do we do?


----------

